# RIGHT IN THE JAW THIS TIME,



## shot in the foot (Jan 3, 2010)

had a pop up the same field as this morning and seen this one sat only 10 yards, this one ran a few yards and dropped, jeff


----------



## whipcrackdeadbunny (May 22, 2010)

Cor! I'm going hunting this eve I think. Is that the kidneys? Among the organs.


----------



## gamekeeper john (Apr 11, 2011)

brilliant shooting jeff !!!!!! its nice to see my cattys putting food on the table, john


----------



## mckee (Oct 28, 2010)

great shooting jeff is that single bands ?


----------



## shot in the foot (Jan 3, 2010)

mckee said:


> great shooting jeff is that single bands ?


No its a set of Gamekeeper band, the catapult is what john made me.

and yes its kidneys, i love them, jeff


----------



## whipcrackdeadbunny (May 22, 2010)

Me too, I didn't mention them on my vid, can't remember why.


----------



## NoSugarRob (Jun 3, 2010)

its very big Jeffrey ha ha


----------



## justplainduke (May 31, 2011)

That is a very nice, fat rabbit~!
That is a lot of meat...All of the rabbits around here are soooo much smaller. 
I've never tried the Kidneys, and I've never know anyone who has. What is the flavor/texture compared to the meat itself? 
When I lived In West Germany we used to eat a lot of rabbit, we would de-bone it, hammer tenderize it flat and bread it as a schnitzel. Mmmmmm....


----------



## whipcrackdeadbunny (May 22, 2010)

justplainduke said:


> That is a very nice, fat rabbit~!
> That is a lot of meat...All of the rabbits around here are soooo much smaller.
> I've never tried the Kidneys, and I've never know anyone who has. What is the flavor/texture compared to the meat itself?
> When I lived In West Germany we used to eat a lot of rabbit, we would de-bone it, hammer tenderize it flat and bread it as a schnitzel. Mmmmmm....


Kidneys are great, it's strange, to me they taste quite unique ... but I suppose you could say they taste full of iron. That schnitzel sounds great.


----------



## NoSugarRob (Jun 3, 2010)

im googling schnitzel


----------



## shot in the foot (Jan 3, 2010)

NoSugarRob said:


> im googling schnitzel


You dont google at them you eat them ha ha


----------



## NoSugarRob (Jun 3, 2010)




----------



## Dayhiker (Mar 13, 2010)

Great lookin' meat! Good for you Jeff,


----------



## dgaf (Jun 10, 2011)

looks like a nice meal


----------



## AUSSIE4 (Nov 21, 2019)

Nice shot!


----------

